# Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

Todd (turbodub)'s MK3 Street GTI is now running on E85 fuel, Bosch 1680cc Injectors, still daily driven on the Lugtronic ecu.
Dyno runs here at ForceFed yesterday yielded 582 whp and 430 wtq:








Same boost as before (35 dropping to 32 psi), and this is with a badly damaged turbo compressor wheel.
Now running a T3 .82ar housing on the GT35R turbo. (*thanks Aaron)


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel ([email protected])*

Amazing........
I'm sure it could hit 600 on a colder day.........


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Doing it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
It's still peaky though, but I bet it will be fun to drive down the track. Can't wait to see some #s








Just outta curiosity, how's the timing map compared to C16?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

Thanks for the words. As you know, this is the car that was reeeeally gutless before with the T4 hotside. The combination of the T3 .82 and the E85 has really helped wake up the midrange, this dyno makes 40-50-50-50 whp more than the last setup at 5k to 6.5k, a significant improvement. 
This car has Schrick 276 cams, which are big for this power level.
The cams could use some internal tweaking to optimize the powerband.
We are waiting for a fresh turbo for the car so this was just to get by for this weekend, and to play with the E85.

As with about every car that I tune, I'm sure there is more in it. 
We were about tapped with the boost, it was starting to fall pretty good to redline. But the timing was not pushed hard at all. We basically unstrapped the car without hitting any kind of wall.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel ([email protected])*

Hows the idle with 1600cc's?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel (05JettaGLXVR6)*

haha what took you so long?

_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Hows the idle with 1600cc's?

idle is good, bounces around a little. but still better than my friends a4 with tapp software


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_but still better than my friends a4 with tapp software


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel (Tom Long)*

heres my brand new chra. does this make it a custom turbo now?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel (turbodub)*

ive been waiting for you to do an E85 car......Kevin u know iam next.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

nice numbers 
cant wait to get my PnP Ecu


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

second my area gets e85 i'll be on the band wagon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel (05JettaGLXVR6)*

The idle is helped by the E85's need for more fuel flow. 
The Bosch 1680's idle fairly well, the problem area with these injectors is actually off-idle, low load low rpm cruising. The engines need for fuel drops and the injectors go into the range where they are very very non-linear, and the a/f is very inconsistent. Once thru this part, the engine runs very very well.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

So its not that great for daily,but on the track is the boombap ???
Eny vids of this monster ??
oh,forgot,great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_So its not that great for daily,but on the track is the boombap ???
Eny vids of this monster ??
oh,forgot,great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









unless youre used to driving a cadillac for a daily driver its nothing a vw owner cant get used to!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Now running a T3 .82ar housing on the GT35R turbo. (*thanks Aaron)


WOOT!!!! you know where it goes when you'ns are done with it. glad to help, like always.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
unless youre used to driving a cadillac for a daily driver its nothing a vw owner cant get used to!

cadillac ftw,have you ever driven one of those ????
lol
sounds allot like my old build.well snail and head wise








again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2andbrew (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (mcdub)*

That things an effin street carr!!!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (Mk2andbrew)*

sure is full interior, may get a/c back in the future


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub)*

Which A4 you talking about? Cause I dont have a massive air leak now so im idle is fine,
but you did say "my friend" so I assume your talking about Paul 


_Modified by DWI_gti at 10:41 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWI_gti* »_Which A4 you talking about? Cause I dont have a massive air leak now so im idle is fine,
but you did say "my friend" so I assume your talking about Paul 

_Modified by DWI_gti at 10:41 AM 6-29-2009_

no pretty sure its you! the same dik that left all the cluck u food open in the outside garbage for the raccoons to feast on last night and make a mess outside the house!


----------



## milkwasabadchoice (Sep 12, 2006)

you will clean that crap off of our lawn as soon as you get off of work or I will kindly transfer into the interior of your choppy idling A4


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_may get a/c back in the future

Sissy!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mark Morris* »_
Sissy!









get it right a sissy with no trans!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub)*

Do I have to come over there and fix it for you in a parking lot?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWI_gti* »_Which A4 you talking about? Cause I dont have a massive air leak now so im idle is fine,
but you did say "my friend" so I assume your talking about Paul 

_Modified by DWI_gti at 10:41 AM 6-29-2009_

Not me, i no longer have that problem, and change your fuel filter


----------



## -1- (Nov 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I apologize if anybody misinterpreted my previous reply , in no way was i trying to bash or speak negatively about my friend and tuner Kevin Black , i was just joking around with him, i should not have posted what i did. 
_Modified by -1- at 2:10 PM 7-13-2009_


_Modified by -1- at 10:24 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel ([email protected])*

Update:
Congrats to Todd for winning the turbo 4 cyl class at Waterfest with an 11.7 at 128.9 mph.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel ([email protected])*

Todd is my hero!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel (Mark Morris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mark Morris* »_Todd is my hero!









i try!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Lugtronic 16v Update = 582 whp 430 wtq on E85 fuel (turbodub)*

*fap*
awesome numbers, even cooler its a daily. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

